# When will He be Born?



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So, my official due date is December 6th......our last possible date for induction (so I've been told is December 20th).

What's your guess for when our little bundle will be born? Pick a date and time between now and 12/20 and let's see who is is the closest.


*Date:*

*Time (EST):*



I'll close the poll on Turkey Day so get your guesses in before then!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I didn't know that was your due date---but I already guessed Dec. 8th on the other thread---because my daughter comes fromt he UK for a week that night & I so wanted not to miss the birth (we are going out of town for a couple of days on the 9th)---so I closed my eyes & wished for you (and me) for the 8th! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh this is sooo exciting!

well I will make a guess :blush:

Date: 11.11.

Time (EST): 4:30


whenever your little one will arrive. I hope everything will be good & easy to welcome the baby :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Amandasc88 (Sep 8, 2011)

12/15


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Conor's scheduled arrival is:

December 12th at 9:45 p.m. EST.

No matter the actual date -- I'm wishing you an easy delivery.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Dec 17 3pm is my guess but maybe we will share a bday lol my bday is Dec 7.

Good luck to you and the baby.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hmmmmmm Dec. 9th at 1:57pm. Don't ask...those numbers just popped into my head. But usually when I do that for the lottery too, I'm WAY off... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

December ,19 -3.20 pm .FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU .


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am ALWAYS wrong on guessing birthdates, but I'll say

December 13
4:47 A.M.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's getting close now!!

I'm going to guess Dec 11th at 8:55am.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am changing my ETD as Dec. 14th at 11:00 PM EST! That is about the time of my first delivery.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Dec 12 at 2.52pm


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

12-13, 7 a.m. Good luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I already said Dec 11, very early in the morning, I'm thinking 4am. Maybe because I had David on a sunday morning at 4am. :w00t:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

December 10, 4:45am


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm gonna say that he will let you work one more week and a half beyond 12/6 and will make his appearance on Saturday 12/17/2011 at 5am. Good luck!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

How exciting! 

I'm going to be a rebel and guess before your due date: 12/04/11 @ 2:12pm.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm voting for December 3rd at 6:20 a.m.!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Dec.13 at 4:20 P.M. Good luck!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm going to guess December 13 at 3:33 am! Wishing you a very easy and speedy delivery!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I was wrong guessing gender, guess this will be too!

Dec 8, 3:33 pm

or when he's ready to greet the world.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm guessing a very early morning delivery at 2:32AM on December 7th. : )


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

December 14th at 2:30pm. by C-section.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Dec 10th at 7:15pm:wub:.......It won't be long that is for sure!!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

My first baby boy was born Dec. 9 at 4 pm:wub: So that is my guess:thumbsup:.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

December 10, at 6 am. sending you my guess and best wishes too.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

The A Team said:


> December 14th at 2:30pm. by C-section.


I might have to kill you for that one Pat :w00t:. I've never been a patient at a hospital much less a surgical patient!!!!! YIKES!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

December 18 at 7:00 pm - my parents wedding anniversary and also my nephews anniversary!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

My guess is Dec. 13th at 5:12 p.m...........thats when my DD was born.....Good luck !!


Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm guessing Dec 15, @ 5:59 AM


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My guess is December 5th at 6:15pm. I will be praying for you to have a quick and easy delivery and a healthy baby


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I will say December 8th at 5:21 pm. I was born at that time 2 days past my "due date"  it's getting so close I know you must be so excited!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmmm, well 12/7 is my dad's birthday, and 12/13 is my grandpa's birthday, so hopefully one of those!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I will guess december 4th, 3:15 pm.
I was thinking at first when I read the topic a day with a two in it, for some reason.
Such as december 2nd.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok.....the little angel of joy will arrive......

December 7th @ 2:14 a.m.

Picked 2:14 b/c Emma's bday is 2/14 and I know how much you adore her!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm guessing Dec. 13 at noon. Or as my gynecologist said 30 years ago when I was carrying my daughter. When the apple is ripe it will fall!! Very scientific sounding! Good luck.... I love babies!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmm-he will come when he is ready!:HistericalSmiley:Seriously, I will say Dec. 19th, 9:37am. I pray all goes well, Erin. I pray all goes well...:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I will go with Dec 10 -- just a guess


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am guessing December 9!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

December 13th.... 13s are lucky for me


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmmm...I'm going to guess December 18th at 4:55am? I hope everything goes super smooth!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Can't wait to meet Conor!! December 12th, 2pm.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Guessing Dec 15th at 3 PM. Can't wait for our new "nephew" to arrive!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I might have to kill you for that one Pat :w00t:. I've never been a patient at a hospital much less a surgical patient!!!!! YIKES!


:w00t::w00t: I was thinking the same thing, Erin. Until my DS's birth I never was a patient either. Have to tell you I was sure I was going to have a c-section since I was a 38 year old and most of my contemporary friends were having them so I was thinking I would. Then the doc said the cord was around his neck and i was SURE, but she said no, that she'd slip it off. And she did. No C-section. And I was a great pusher once dilated -- 20 minutes and he was out. My ob/gyn stressed the pushing part of the LaMaze saying that's the most productive thing you can practice. Breathing helps you but pushing helps the doctor and the baby. I've known women to push for 2 hours and I'd never make it. So practice the push, safely.:thumbsup:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

im saying dec 12th, 3pm! :wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Erin, I'm not going to guess ... but I will suggest that you be packed and ready to go. My friend's daughter was due on December 2, contractions started last night just after she got her two little ones put to bed. Everything going fine, contractions 20 minutes apart, when all of a sudden she said "I think we need to go to the hospital. This baby feels like it wants to come now." In-laws were driving up the drive as mom and dad to be were driving down the drive. Got to the end of their road ... "Pull over and call 911 now!" The ambulance arrived not long after the baby arrived. Mom, Dad and Baby Girl are all doing fine. :amen:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Erin, I'm not going to guess ... but I will suggest that you be packed and ready to go. My friend's daughter was due on December 2, contractions started last night just after she got her two little ones put to bed. Everything going fine, contractions 20 minutes apart, when all of a sudden she said "I think we need to go to the hospital. This baby feels like it wants to come now." In-laws were driving up the drive as mom and dad to be were driving down the drive. Got to the end of their road ... "Pull over and call 911 now!" The ambulance arrived not long after the baby arrived. Mom, Dad and Baby Girl are all doing fine. :amen:


:w00t: Yikes. My cousin had a close story nearly like that, but in both cases, they come much quicker if they're not the first births I was told by my OB/GYN that first births usually take more time.:smheat:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Mary - we are packed and ready to go with bags by the door! I certainly don't want an experience like your friends daughter - especially the first time around . I hope she had a healthy baby!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin, was just thinking that I'm assuming Josh will post on FB when you have the baby -- you might be "resting" after the big event. Will he post on SM or can we share on SM if we see it on FB? Your call but I know a lot of us will be concerned


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Erin, was just thinking that I'm assuming Josh will post on FB when you have the baby -- you might be "resting" after the big event. Will he post on SM or can we share on SM if we see it on FB? Your call but I know a lot of us will be concerned


 
Sue - DH does not have FB but I will likely post on FB and you are more than welcome to share it here on SM.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

The tally is in and the most popular day is December 13th followed by December 10th and 12th so we shall see what the special day is!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Erin....when you or Josh text me(because I'm on the list LOL) with the news is it ok for me to share on FB and SM?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - so today's your due date. :chili::chili: How are you feeling? How's Conor doing? Thinking of you


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's getting close. Could be any time now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, oh, oh! Please up-date us Erin---we are all so excited for you!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! The countdown begins!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

First time babies........usually go two weeks over and I did with the full moon. I remember getting out walking and trying anything to go into labor but no, she held on until the next full moon. Now that is not the doctor's saying about the moon, it was my own personal opinion!!! Good luck Erin!!! It won't be long now and you will be holding that precious bundle of joy!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Today is the official due date and no signs of baby. We've walked and are having Mexican for dinner but I'm pretty sure we'll still be pregnant tomorrow


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Today is the official due date and no signs of baby. We've walked and are having Mexican for dinner but I'm pretty sure we'll still be pregnant tomorrow


Oh, I don't know, Erin ... I see that Tammy predicted Conor's birth very close in minutes to my prediction! Early tomorrow morning! :chili::chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Today is the official due date and no signs of baby. We've walked and are having Mexican for dinner but I'm pretty sure we'll still be pregnant tomorrow


LOL! My first two (boys) were two whole weeks early. So I expected the third one (girl) to be early, too. Oh no.....she was two weeks late, which meant that it felt as though she was four weeks late! I thought I'd be pregnant forever! 

Are you feeling OK?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You're so close! Are you ready as can be for Conor to make his arrival?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:Waiting::Waiting:

I know a "watched pot never boils".....but you have a lot of "pot watchers" right now!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm as ready as I could ever be and I am feeling pretty good but not good enough that I would choose to go two more weeks if it were up to me . We are thinking this weekend for some reason.....we promise to keep everyone updated!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Erin, 

I'm glad to hear that you're feeling well and I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and little Conor. I was a week early with my first, right on my due date with the second, and a week late with the third, so I guess anything can happen!!! It's so exciting and I can't wait to hear that the little bundle of joy has arrived!!!

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: holy mackeral! Today's the day!!!! 

:Waiting:opcorn: :Good luck:

So I guess we'll be camped out here for a while. Hey, if you suddenly get a burst of energy and start cleaning....you know it'll be soon after that!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Erin are you expecting a blizzard? A bad storm, etc? If so, it will probably be that day. Law of nature :blush: The moon will be full Dec. 10th....I will bet on that day.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

sassy's mommy said:


> Erin are you expecting a blizzard? A bad storm, etc? If so, it will probably be that day. Law of nature :blush: The moon will be full Dec. 10th....I will bet on that day.


Could well be on the full moon !


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> :Waiting::Waiting:
> 
> I know a "watched pot never boils".....but you have a lot of "pot watchers" right now!!


Not that there's any of us who are excited about this or anything . . . so, really, how are you feeling????

Hugs to you, Erin! Praying that the next few days/weeks go quickly and smoothly and that beautiful Conor is here soon!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I know it's too late to guess...but just wanted to wish you luck. OK, I'll give it a try even though it doesn't count....don't hate me now...December 14th.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just checking to see if I missed anything and because I forgot my guess:blush:, I'm still safe I guessed Dec. 10.

Hope you are hanging in there and feeling OK


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm still here. He's still inside. I promise to keep you all updated - I hope it's not a long wait!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Monday night at around 9:45 p.m. would be just fine. That was my original guess. LOL

Conor -- you hang in there until then -- that will be the safe time to make your appearnace.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Nah, you'll be going into labor any minute--so he can be delivered early tomorrow morning very early!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin I have been thinking of you alot lately, my daughter is due soon also, I have been holding you up in prayer. I have been away for sometime but still pray for those I love here.
I am so anxious for you to see your son for the first time, for you to hold him:wub: what a Christmas gift God has blessed you and your hubby with. I love you


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope it's not too long a wait for you too, you must be so excited. Take care!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Paula - I so greatly appreciate your warm thoughts and prayers. Tomorrow will mark 4 days overdue - 4 extra days I've waited to greet this little guy and hold him close.

You are all such great friends - I am truly lucky to have so many people rooting for us and loving on the little bug already!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

All the very best to you & your family Erin!! I hope you don't have to wait too much longer meet your precious little bub!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Erin, just think...he's worth the wait! Wishing you the best...ahhh to be young enough to have a baby, that alone is wonderful and to get a precious gift at the end of nine months...the miracle of childbirth..I watched four of my grandchildren be born. There's nothing like it in the world. :wub:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Erin, We are all hoping you have an easy delivery and that he comes at the perfect time, whenever that is


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok over here, it is December 10 already, but I am sure it isnot yet over there (almost though). ... Conor is close at passing my guess lol. Awwh I wish him and mama a safe delivery


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Any day now, you will be holding your gorgeous blessing in your arms! :heart:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Erin.. you must be beside yourself with anticipation.... I know we are!!
One thing for sure... it is only a short time now and you'll be holding your precious little boy in your arms!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

We're waiting for you little Conor!!! 

Erin, we are SOOOO excited for you and Josh (and Hunter too!) Any day now!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cross your legs! :w00t: My guess was the 14th!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My guess was also the 14th! I have been away for the wk-end & just logged on to see what was up w/the little guy! Hang in there Conor!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh....the anticipation!!!! I'm so excited for you. I hope you are not TOO uncomfortable. They are a little easier to take care of on the inside rather than the outside, though!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

AMEN!!!! But well worth it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of you tonight Erin, get your rest, your soon going to be up every three hours:blush: lol love you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - thinking of you and hoping that Conor will make an appearance soon. I know how ready us moms are near the end.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thinking of you & Conor , Erin :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn: rayer:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

No little Conor yet? Come on, little guy...we're all ready!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Well..................
anything going on?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh - I thought my guess was tomorrow morning but it was this morning. :huh: Wish I was right for your sake. You must be sooo ready


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:hugging:thinking of you Erin, soon you will be holding your precious son:wub: I'll be praying for you tonight and checkin in tomorrow morning


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is mid-morning in Athens & we are keeping watch!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi ladies! Nope - we are all still here and nothing has happened. Conor is now considered 6 days late and tomorrow will start week 41. I have to say that I am getting a bit impatient but so many people guessed tomorrow (the 13th) and it's Hunter's gotcha day that just maybe it will be the big day! I have an ultrasound tomorrow just to check on the baby and another appointment on Friday but I am really hoping to have a baby before Friday! Continued prayers and good vibes would be much appreciated as this Momma is ready to be done!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Loooooots of possitive vibes are sent


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us updated! I'm sure you are super busy getting every last thing in place (or trying to pass the time) for Conor's arrival. At least you know he will be here before Christmas! LOL! I hope you are not too uncomfortable.

We will all be waiting for the next big update!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - really not unusual for a first baby to be late. I'm sure that in the next day or two we'll have good news. At least gives you a little more nesting time. Sending prayers for a healthy fast delivery.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

go for a long walk Erin, he will want out, what a precious Christmas gift!!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

btw, 2 of my kids were 8 days late, so I know how anxious you are...prayers for a speedy delivery!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The day you have a burst of energy and rush around cleaning and nesting, that will be the time. Any signs of that?? Hugs,Edie


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Have yourself a merry little christmas tonite with hubby!:innocent: Do some walking on a treadmill, go to a mall and walk around for as long as you can. Sometimes it just takes a little extra to get baby going! Sending up prayers for you...I said the 14th or 15th, can't remember what I said but...maybe I was right? :w00t: Hang in there toots!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

My guess has totally passed but hoping it will be soon I know you are so excited! What an exciting time for your family!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking in to the Maternity Ward----I guessed Wed. the 14th at 11:00 ish PM---how are we looking for that date Erin? I know you are more than ready but the "apple will fall when it is ripe" and not a second before then---so enjoy (sure!) these last little respites! 
Conor, we are all here waiting for the party to begin! :Waiting:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh this is so exciting, how excinting must it be for you. checking in to see if little conor has decided to join this planet.

keeping myy fingers crossed for you erin, that everything will work out fast & easy.

love
becky


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

checking in on the baby watch....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

any news?


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Come on Conor! I guessed the 13th, lets make it happen! Let's go for the 13th hour of the day! That would mean your mommy would have to be on the way to the hospital already...Anything is possible!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Still hanging in here ladies......keep those good vibes coming!!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Mercury just went direct...Connor will be coming soon..:thumbsup:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i was hoping for news of conor today , my friends daughter had a baby boy this morning (Adam )so my thoughts were with you and your little fella ..not long now hugs jo xx


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Go on a long long long walk. You are pretty close to being induced. I had my daughter at 42 weeks she decided she liked it where she was. The doctor had the crochet hook ready to break my water. He noticed something was not right. I went to have an x ray and the little rascal was a double footling breech. I had a c-section easiest delivery ever.
I had the other 2 the normal way and told the doctor I would have really been happy for another c-section.

Best of luck to you and your expanding family.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Erin:hugging: I know you wanna meet Conor, he's taking his time, I'm praying for you and him. Love you


P.S my daughter isn't due till Jan 5th and she is going nuts, she wants to meet her son to.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Is he there yet? 

awwh I soooo hope he would anytime soon. I can imagine the excitement in finally meeting him. 

Monkey Snowy barks that he is coming over to your place. First he'll play agility with his buddy Hunter, then he would make his Auntie Erin chase him by running all over the place. or maybe walk so fast for long instead. He also is looking forward to meeting Conor!
hugs
Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, Erin....it's the 14th. It's ok now...:thumbsup: I want to win...:blush::aktion033:

my daughter was due on the 9th of the month and they finally took her by c-section on the 31st! Guess she was really comfortable in there!!! :blink:

Come on Conor! We're all waiting to meet you!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, Conor, I also guessed the 14th at 11:00 ish at night---so get with it! My daughter is celebrating her b-day today & I need all the help I can get to remember things so this would be a good time to come!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Come on Conor! We're all waiting to meet you!!


:wub::wub::wub: can't wait to see your little angelboy. and hear how you all are. come one boy...it's time to rock!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

How is everything going today for you Erin? Hopefully smooth?!?!?! Keep us informed of your progress! We can't wait to meet Conor! Praying for a smooth welcome to this beautiful world! xoxox


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I see no word yet today..Maybe Conor is on his way..


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Praying for Mom and baby.......today may be the day


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think this pot is a little too watched and isn't ready to boil yet. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Only Conor knows when he'll be ready to come out and meet the world.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

You guys are so funny!!
But seriously:
:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

no baby yet? OK, let's get comfortable.....and pass the popcorn....:Waiting:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yoo Hoo.... Erin?? Are you here??  Looks like no one is home?? 

So I guess we will settle in and wait for news!!

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi girls!!! I started an updated thread on baby Conor's arrival.....

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/116530-breaking-news-baby-conor-his-way.html


----------

